# Debra Romalia Named Vice President, GroupeSTAHL Content Marketing



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The driving force of the GroupeSTAHL Digital Marketing team since 2009, Debra Romalia is the strategic wizard behind the company’s successful AdWords, search engine optimization, and social media teams.

With a degree in International Business from Adrian College, Adrian, Mich., and a master of business administration from Wayne State Wayne, Neb., Romalia draws from both the technical and marketing sides of her brain to help GroupeSTAHL grow revenue, acquire and retain customers and create buzz. 

In short, she knows how to blow things up online, bridging the gap between data and branded content. These efforts continue to drive revenue streams of trackable sales to the Groupe companies and provide positive return on investment.

She truly understands the power of the GroupeSTAHL brands and consistently delivers strong marketing results; building clickable content pieces, product pages, educational content and more on the current GroupeSTAHL web platforms. Going forward, Romalia is responsible for all marketing content strategy, creation and distribution in collaboration with all GroupeSTAHL divisions and departments.

When she is not analyzing SEO numbers or developing content ideas, Romalia likes to train and participate in triathlons with her husband and daughter cheering her on from the sidelines.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

